# Intermission needs a welcome back sig :)



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys,

I still have this sig and avatar from the world cup aha.

I was looking for one that has to do with motivation or beating the odds.

I don't care about the fighter but please make it good.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I added a sick border, and even bordered the text with some nice stroking. I tilted your name to add a sweet text effect, and did some serious brush work (the black dots, a new technique of mine).

My finest work, for sure.










Seriously, though, I might get some time tomorrow to get one done for you, but I'm pretty busy this week.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Lmao

Your awesome M.C

Dexter is still better then scrubs though


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Lmao
> 
> Your awesome M.C
> 
> Dexter is still better then scrubs though


Whilst I agree, they are completely different shows. At least compare it to another sitcom. I'm about to watch the new episode... mmmmm

E.g How I Met Your Mother and Big Bang Theory both absolutely destroy the embarassment that is Scrubs.

<3 you M.C :thumb02:

I'll see if I have time to make you a sig man, quite busy lately but will get to it eventually.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Whilst I agree, they are completely different shows. At least compare it to another sitcom. I'm about to watch the new episode... mmmmm
> 
> E.g How I Met Your Mother and Big Bang Theory both absolutely destroy the embarassment that is Scrubs.
> 
> ...


Someone had to say it! raise01:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Would it be better if I say Dexter > All?

Because its true


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

No sig?

I am sad


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Blah, I completely forgot about the request.

You wanted a sig of a fighter with an inspiration theme, or just an inspiration theme?

I'll get it done tomorrow, just make sure to bump this thread tomorrow so that I remember lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M.C 

Does everyone hate me now?!

And a fighter, you can choose who but make sure it is a humble fighter, like Jon Jones, GSP, Gegard Mousasi...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That works.

I'll get it done tomorrow. Most graphics guys seem pretty busy lately, including myself.

Do me a favor and bump this thread tomorrow itself, so that I remember? Extremely busy.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M.C its no big deal man, I can get someone else who has free time, I could always PM Toxic or Kry


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> M.C its no big deal man, I can get someone else who has free time, I could always PM Toxic or Kry


I've noticed you're a fan of Cain.
I did this today, after watching Primetime Ep.1.

It's only inspired by images i've seen in the episode.
The ones i thought were defyning for him. 
Take a look.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't have a lot of time right now to make sigs, but I got this wrapped up for you.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

+Rep to both but I had to go with GSP just because hes Canadian


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> I don't have a lot of time right now to make sigs, but I got this wrapped up for you.


Awesome sig M.C



Intermission said:


> +Rep to both but I had to go with GSP just because hes Canadian


10x man. Canada rullz!:thumbsup:


----------

